# Free pattern knit Feather and Fan Tee



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/340/CEY-FeatherAndFanTee.pdf


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Very pretty.


I thought so, too, enjoy!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that is a lovely pattern, thanks for the link. I would have to make the neck higher if I make it for myself, but that's not an unsurmountable problem.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are all welcome, enjoy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely pattern, thanks.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice. I downloaded the pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank You, its a really pretty top, Tessa28


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I bookmarked this one yesterday. One of the prettiest patterns I've seen this summer.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for the link


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the fan and feather. I will make this for ME! Thank you for finding and sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/340/CEY-FeatherAndFanTee.pdf


Thank you. Just the thing for summer.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love anything feather & fan. Thanks so much for this!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are all welcome, enjoy!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Annetteb (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link it is one of the prettiest patterns I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Annetteb said:


> Thank you for posting the link it is one of the prettiest patterns I have seen in a very long time.


You are welcome, I'm glad you lke it, enjoy!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks ..really pretty


----------

